# Any Hydrology Flow Charts for PE exam out there?



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 13, 2017)

Ive been struggling on the Hydrology portion of the study material. Overall its the conceptual overview. I keep review it and have gotten better, and I'm gonna have to keep doing so If I want to perform this section well, but I was wondering if there were any Hydrology Flow Charts out there that could be helpful. I've googled it, but haven't found many specific for PE Exam. EET has helped me a lot, CERM not so much :-(  

Thanx


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 13, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Ive been struggling on the Hydrology portion of the study material. Overall its the conceptual overview. I keep review it and have gotten better, and I'm gonna have to keep doing so If I want to perform this section well, but I was wondering if there were any Hydrology Flow Charts out there that could be helpful. I've googled it, but haven't found many specific for PE Exam. EET has helped me a lot, CERM not so much :-(
> 
> Thanx


H7, what exactly do you mean by Hydrology Flow Chart?

Are you preparing for the AM Breadth, and/or the PM Depth?

data:image/png;base64,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

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 14, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> H7, what exactly do you mean by Hydrology Flow Chart?
> 
> Are you preparing for the AM Breadth, and/or the PM Depth?


Thanks for the Diagrams! Im preparing for the AM portion. Im keeping at it, Im just not familiar with Hydrology at all. I'm taking structural depth.


----------



## John QPE (Mar 20, 2017)

If its just AM, make sure you nail down Mannings, look at a pre and post development hydrograph, and know how to spot the required volume for a pond, know how to calculate head loss and friction loss, most-efficient cross section, and iterations of the energy equations. This should get you muscled through.


----------

